
Ask HN: How long does Stripe Issuing take to respond? - akman00
Does anyone have experience with Stripe Issuing and how long it takes to get a response after filling out their form to request access? Thanks!
======
edwinwee
We send out invitations on a rolling basis, which means they're usually in
batches (so I can't point to a specific timeline—we have quite a few who have
signed up. :) ). Could you send me an email at edwin@stripe.com and I can
check?

